# Pappy's smokehouse st louis (photos added)



## DCOOZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Has anyone been here? If so what's your thoughts? I went with my family today because we were in the city and it had great reviews. Waited in line for about 30min(long line but food comes out fast). With the high reviews and wait I wanted to try everything. Got the brisket, burnt ends, ribs and pulled pork. Nothin wowed me but nothing was nasty. Ribs wasn't anything I couldn't make burnt ends were pretty good, pulled pork needed sauce. Did get some money muscle that was pretty good. Biggest disappointment was how thinly sliced the brisket was. Was sliced thin as sandwich meat with not much bark at all.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 3, 2019)

I have yet to find a restaurant that can smoke food better than what's on my back porch.  I also don't have to worry about getting a WUI getting from my smoker into my house.  (Walking Under the Influence.)


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 3, 2019)

LMAO! ^^^^


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 3, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I have yet to find a restaurant that can smoke food better than what's on my back porch.  I also don't have to worry about getting a WUI getting from my smoker into my house.  (Walking Under the Influence.)



Touché. With Fall coming, I usually dabble in smoking much more and enjoy Oktoberfest style beers. Cheers!


----------



## motocrash (Aug 3, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I have yet to find a restaurant that can smoke food better than what's on my back porch.


Agreed.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 3, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Agreed.
> View attachment 402191


Love it!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 3, 2019)

I've never been there , biggest reason is I don't go out for BBQ type meal . Never heard anything but rave reviews for the place . Sells out most days from what I hear . Surprised to hear your thoughts , but like I said I have not eaten there .


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 3, 2019)

motocrash said:


> Agreed.
> View attachment 402191



LOL!


----------



## DCOOZ (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## pops6927 (Aug 4, 2019)

Only place I go to is Angelo's BBQ in Fort Worth. (https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/since-1958-angelos-great-texas-bbq.118202/)


----------

